
The fall of Jersey: how a tax haven goes bust - nols
http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2015/dec/08/fall-of-jersey-how-tax-haven-goes-bust
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10695927](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10695927)

